# Xfce4 - chiarimenti

## antonellocaroli

Nel wiki per installare xfce4 dice di installare 

emerge --ask xfce-base/xfce4-meta xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd

e poi togliere da world xfce4-notifyd

emerge --ask --deselect=y xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd

Non riesco a decifrare il motivo, sará per il mio inglese...ma non capisco...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo e' necessario perche' esiste un pacchetto virtuale notification-daemon che serve per poter far rispettare le dipendenze agli ebuild che hanno bisogno un demone per le notifiche.

Il pacchetto virtuale ti permette di installare uno dei tanti demoni di notifica senza pero' doverli elencare tutti in ogni ebuild (quindi utile per lo sviluppatore).

Infatti se controlli l'ebuid del pacchetto virtuale vedrai

```
RDEPEND="

        gnome? ( || ( x11-misc/notification-daemon

                gnome-base/gnome-shell ) )

        kde? ( kde-plasma/plasma-workspace )

        !gnome? ( !kde? ( || (

                x11-misc/notification-daemon

                gnome-extra/cinnamon

                gui-apps/mako

                xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd

                x11-misc/notify-osd

                x11-misc/dunst

                >=x11-wm/awesome-3.4.4[dbus]

                x11-wm/enlightenment

                x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon

                lxqt-base/lxqt-notificationd

                net-misc/eventd[notification] ) ) )"
```

Il problema di questo pacchetto virtuale e' che se hai gnome o kde (dove esistono anche le use flag) ti installera' il demone corretto ma negli altri casi dove non c'e' use flag, come xfce, installera' il primo della lista quando non sono abilitate le use flag gnome e kde, ovvero x11-misc/notification-daemon.

Per ovviare a questo il wiki ti dice di forzare il pacchetto xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd e poi deselezionarlo dal world (che non significa disinstallarlo).

Non sono sicuro di essermi espresso correttamente quindi se mai chiedi ancora.

----------

## antonellocaroli

mhh, ma poi al primo deepclean me lo vuole disinstallare....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> mhh, ma poi al primo deepclean me lo vuole disinstallare....

 

No perche' sara' una dipendenza di virtual/notification-daemon

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   mhh, ma poi al primo deepclean me lo vuole disinstallare.... 
> 
> No perche' sara' una dipendenza di virtual/notification-daemon

 

Quindi devo installare anche virtual/notification-daemon?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Quindi devo installare anche virtual/notification-daemon?

 

No perche' viene gia' installato automaticamente dai pacchetto x11-libs/libnotify che e' una dipendeza di diversi pacchetti xfce con la use flag libnotify attiva.

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ma se lo lascio in world cosa succede? o cosa potrebbe succedere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potrebbe portarti a dei blocchi negli update, oppure se disabiliti libnotify come use flag il pacchetto poi non verebbe eliminato con un depclean

----------

